# cave run bbq & blues fest



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

i posted this elsewhere but i should have gone here.  http://www.caverunblues.com/index.php?id=393


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks interesting I wish it were closer!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

debi - try this for something you may like http://albannachonline.com  maybe not yer style of music but the scottish festivals & you art of the country - great people great friends  great games .. ya get the point go to tour schedule & click on the games links - not to mention - the band is 1 of a kind - i wouldna' arsked 'em to be me best men if nort(yah sucky scots accent) i'm irish/norse - whadda i know ... ya see a few you tube vids & see the boyz live - ya gotta admit ya love jamesie. here's another link


----------

